# CT TRANSFER QUESTION



## Lmailloux46 (9 Feb 2022)

Hey guys, I’m looking for some guidance and advice.

I’m a reserve NCM in the service battalion and I submitted a CT Application back in mid-November for the ROTP civi university pathway.

My local CFRC is London. I know I had to redo my CFAT and interview (haven’t done either one yet), but I haven’t heard anything from CFRC since 7 Jan.

I know selection boards are soon and I don’t want to miss my shot at ROTP civi u for the 2022-2023 school year. 

What should I do? Should I call someone?


----------



## boonie_hat_47 (9 Feb 2022)

So what I was told is that ROTP application closed Jan 31st (don’t quote me on this, a singular recruting Sgt told me this). Although even if this is not the case, it’s imperative you get on track with your local CFRC. Email once in a while, call if you can. When I did mine I applied early November (CFRC Toronto), and re-did my CFAT, did my TSD-PI, and competitive interviews (although there are benefits being OFP - recruiter skipped pages on the interview questionnaire) mid December. What I’m guessing happened is over the winter break your file was listed as inactive and therefore put on hold. Toronto threatened to do this to anybody who wasn’t booked for a test before the break (did it a few days before they closed down). 

Take what you will from my experience but really get on them about getting testing dates. Good luck!


----------



## Zoomie (15 Feb 2022)

Have you contacted the CT cell at DMCPG-5?   They need to track your file and send you to CFRC for ROTP.


----------



## Lmailloux46 (15 Feb 2022)

Zoomie said:


> Have you contacted the CT cell at DMCPG-5?   They need to track your file and send you to CFRC for ROTP.


The broker referred me to CFRC for CFAT re-write. I don’t know what power the broker has to get the CFAT done other than sending it to CFRC


----------

